

Experimental support for ECMAScript 6 Map and Set objects in Firefox 13 - hk__2
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/13.0/releasenotes/

======
VMG
Description of Map:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference/Global...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Map)

Set:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference/Global...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Set)

------
program
I really hope that Map and Set will be iterable as described here:
<http://wiki.ecmascript.org/doku.php?id=harmony:iterators> otherwise, in my
opinion, they will be pretty useless.

As an addendum it looks like that 'undefined' is a valid key:

    
    
       var m = new Map;
       m.set(undefined, 1);
       console.log(m.get(undefined));

------
kevingadd
The lack of a way to enumerate a Map/Set or otherwise find out what's in it
(like via toString, even) makes them fairly useless containers at present.
Unfortunate; I'd like to give them a spin.

~~~
james4k
Yeah, even for an experimental feature, that seems like a massive oversight.

